# Problema router Pirelli



## martin aragon (May 31, 2013)

mi problema es el siguiente el módem funcionaba bien hasta que un día llegue y por cuestiones desconocidas la fuente no funciono mas. conseguí otra pero al conectarla no podía acceder a Internet. datos del módem:

Marca: Pirelli Broadband Solutions
Modelo: DRG A226G
Versión de firmware: DWV_TFA_4.3.2.0053_PROD3
Fecha de firmware: May 09 2010
Dirección MAC: 38:22:9D:43:21:B9
Dirección MAC VoIP: 38:22:9d:43:21:be

y al intertar configurarlo resulta lo siguiente

Estado de la conexión
En espera para que la conexión subyacente se establezca (WAN ETHoA - Abajo)
alguien queme de una mano gracias!!!


----------



## alfreLG (Nov 22, 2013)

La has reseteado de fábrica?


----------



## exetv (Nov 22, 2013)

comunicate con tu proveedor de servicio de internet y decile que te ayuden a configurarlo. saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2013)

Si no te llegas a conectar al router está complicado hacer nada mas.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Nov 23, 2013)

te da enlace de la señal adsl?.. no hubo una tormenta y alguna descarga hizo lo suyo?... fijate como resetearlos a los valores de fabrica... quizas se bloqueo por algun motivo.. slds



http://www.billi.be/IMG/pdf/eng_user_manual_drg_a226g.pdf ... fijate en la pag 120 ahi te dice como resetear el router..


----------

